# Xifaxan and Food



## cynthia (May 9, 2006)

I'm curious to ask those who've taken xifaxan, how they took it with regard to food. Specifically, did you take it with or away from food. And, if separate from food, how long did you wait to eat after taking med? Also, did you adhere to a strict low starch, sugar diet - maybe following the SCD or Pimental's recommendations? Thanks


----------



## zickzack (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm also really interested in exactly the same questions. I can imagine it's quite important for the therapy. Please post your experiences!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The drug information I looked at says you can take it with or without food.Usually the main thing in food and drug recommendations has to so with how well the drug is absorbed when food is around.Since this durg is not absorbed anyway that would not be a concern.The other thing that effects the recommendation is how irritating something is, and since they don't say with food this drug may not be that bad, so I'd go with what works for me.One last thing that can effect the recommendations is how a particular food might effect the metabolism of the drug, but since it isn't absorbed you really dont care much what the liver is doing.In theory not feeding the bacteria you are trying to kill is potentially useful, but I don't know how much of a difference it might make.K.


----------

